# Aptaujas >  PCB plašu izveides firmas

## marcina

Kuras firmas pakalpojumus savu PCB plašu izveidei jūs izmantojat? Kādas atsauksmes, izmaksas? Vai arī ir kādi papildpakalpojumi, piemēram, komponenšu pielodēšana utt.?
Ar kuru programmu jūs veidojat plates shēmu, lai dotā firma to pieņemtu: nosauciet gan programmas nosaukumu, gan versiju!

----------


## M_J

Pats personiigi esmu izmantojis firmas Almiko un Takora. Almiko ir labāka kvalitāte, bet kaut kā vienmēr ir sanākuši garāki termiņi. Ne vienā ne otrā vietā īpaši negrib, ja celiņi ir šaurāki par 0,3mm, tāpat arī atstarpes starp celiņiem. Izmaksas abās vietās apmēram vienādas. Baidos samelot, bet šķiet, ka kvadrātdecimetrs divpusīgās plates, blīvi nosēts ar SMD komponentēm man izmaksā ap 1.50 Ls, bet varbūt bija visi 2 Ls. Lodēju citur. Ja neliela partija (10-20) tad VEFa teritorijā, aizmirsu, kā sauca firmu, ja vairāk (50+), tad "Volburg". Patiesībā jau projektējot plati ir būtiski kontaktēties ar tiem, kas to pēc tam montēs, jo tur ir savas nianses kas jāievēro, lai viņi ar savām iekārtām to varētu izdarīt. Par programmām - noteikti zinu, ka der jebkura PCAD versija - arī vecā PCAD 4.5 - tā, kas strādā zem DOS. Ja grib montēt "Volburgā" tad tomēr vajadzēs ko jaunāku - tādu, kas izejā dod arī failus ar visu detaļu koordinātēm, jo pie viņiem detaļas uz plates liek robots.

----------


## Epis

Es pagaidām esu izmantojis tikai to Almiko kantori un šitai manai platei celiņi ir 0.25mm plati + atstarpa 0.25mm tai mikrenei ir 208-Pin Plastic Quad Flat Pack (PQFP) iepakojums  ::  
PCB kvalitāte ļoti laba. Taisīju PCB uz Pcadu 2004 pcb laukums 0.95 dm^2
+ 323 caurumi vienai platei un tā cena sastāvēja no daļām 15.75(fiksētā summa)+2.74(1plate)  2 līmeņu plate noteikti ja taisītu vairumā tad cena būtu vēl zemāka un tās fiksētās summas īpatsvars arī mazāks uz kopējo plates cenu.
Lodēju pats

----------


## janispu

[quote="marcina"]Kuras firmas pakalpojumus savu PCB plašu izveidei jūs izmantojat? quote]
Izmantoju Almiko pakalpojumus jau gadus 10...15. Cenas apmierina: ~10Ls par fotošablona 1dm2 + mazākā daļa (parasti) pārējais (alvošana, caurumi u.t.t.) Lodēt viņiem neko neesmu devis, bet esmu dzirdējis, ka tāda iespēja ir. Projektēšanai vēl arviem izmantoju PCAD 4.5 (DOS). Motivācijas pāriet uz ko jaunāku pagaidām vēl nav. Vienu brīdi gan bija: PCAD 4.5 ir problemātiski ar izdrukām - oriģinālajā variantā ir tikai daži printeri izvēlnē un tie paši pie LPT porta. Tagad esmu dabūjis drukāšanas programmu Win videi, kas izmanto jebkuru pielēgto printeri, vai tas ir LPT, USB; HP, EPSON viena alga. PCAD 4.5 normāli darbojas zem WinXP, vienīgi jāpalabo PCDRC kods. Labots PCDRC  ir no interneta lejupielādējams.

----------


## marcina

Būšu ļoti pateicīgs, ja kās pastāstītu, kā tieši jānoformē tas Gerber fails P-CADā, lai Almiko to varētu pieņemt?
Piemēram, kas ir Aperture - ko jāuzstāda?
Kādam jābūt File Extension (Setup Output Files sadaļa)?

Vienā vārdā - kā jūs tos gerber failus ģenerējat; vai pārbaudāt, ka ar noģenerēto viss kārtībā (ar ko?) utt?

----------


## Vikings

Ja projektē uz P-CAD tad dod to pašu .pcb failu. Es tā parasti daru un pretenziju viņiem nav. Par citām programmām gan nezinu vai pieņem.

----------


## marcina

Vai tad viņi 2004 PCADu pieņem?

----------


## Vikings

Pats zīmēju uz P-CAD 2002 un vienmēr ir ņēmuši.

----------


## Epis

Man ir Pcad2004, es viņiem dodu tikai Gerberfailus un drill protams pirmstam ir settingos jāuzliek attiecīgie parametri un pašam jāparbauda kādi izskatās tie gerber faili.

----------


## marcina

Nu bet to es saprotu, bet nezinu kā... tā opciju kaudze biedē + tur jānorāda vēl File Extension- kādu?? Kā pārbaudīt - importējot atpakaļ?
Nu redzēsim, redzēsim, ko viņi atbildēs uz pcad 2004

----------


## Vikings

Nu takš neviens nepateiks labāk kā viņi paši! Sameklē viņu telefonu, piezvani un visu uzjautā.

----------


## marcina

Tātad uzjautāju... Pieņem viņi tik tiešām 2002 PCAD *.PCB  failus, 2004 - nē, tikai *.GBR failus. Labi jau - 2004 PCADā var exportēt *.PCB failu, lai to spētu lasīt PCAD 2002.
Pie reizes pamēģināju ģenerēt *.GBR failus... Aperture sadaļā liku visu Auto, taču ģenerēšana beidzās ar 290 kļūdām...   ::  
Kļūdas pamats - Aperture elements, kas veido poligonus, bija pārāk liels, lai izveidotu to poligonu... Nu nekas - uztaisīju aperture, kas veido poligonus, mazāku - viss aizgājis kā vajag - bet šoreiz *.GBR fails jau svēra 100MB   ::  

Lieta tāda, ka dažviet ļoooti nepieciešams 0.1mm tīkls.. un dažkārt, lai aizpildītu kādu vietu, uzzīmēju 0.1x0.1 kvadrātiņu   :: 

Kā noprotu, Almiko arī vnk PCADā 2002 ģenerēs GBR. Un viņiem var būt vienalga, ka tas poligons ir vai nav... zūd plates kvalitāte pie reizes - es tak to kaudzi ar neuztaisītajiem poligoniem redzu uzreiz...

Risinājumi? Man viens milzīgs poligons sastāv na daudziem sīkiem pašizveidotiem - tātad to sīko vietā pārtaisīt uz vienu normālo...

Jautājumi:
1) Kā jūs veidojat tos poligonus - cik mazus jūs pieļaujat tos taisīt? Vai nav dažkārt redzēti defekti uz gatavas plates?
2) Ar ko Copper Pour atšķiras no Poligona?

----------


## Delfins

Copper Pour tas ir pašaizpildošs poligons... aizvieto visu brīvo laukumu (parasti, laikam, izmanto kā GND)
Poligons - tas ir kad pats gribi uzzīmēt nevis celiņu, bet lielāku laukumu kaut kādiem mērķiem (ja neizmanto `pilno aizpildīšanu` un t.t.), to biš custom celiņi/dizains

Wiki tač varēji atvērt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_pour

----------

